
Developer Testing in the IDE: Patterns, Beliefs, and Behavior - vog
http://neverworkintheory.org/2017/11/26/developer-testing.html
======
vog
While most of this fits roughly with my own observations, the following caught
my attention:

 _> only a quarter of test cases is responsible for three quarters of all test
failures_

This rate is totally off my personal experience.

25% of test cases lead to 75% of test failures?

I'm used to have < 5% of the tests leading to > 95% of the test failures. That
is, only few of the tests are really important in hindsight. The only problem
is that nobody know which ones are the 5%, so better be safe than sorry.

